# Killer green frog



## Gibblore (Mar 5, 2010)

Just feeding & watering my gex and found a xl green tree frog in my Thick tail gecko tank - 1 Gecko F#%! it not happy jan.:evil:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 5, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## Poggle (Mar 5, 2010)

tank not secure??


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 5, 2010)

How the the hell did a frog get into your tank?! O_O


----------



## kupper (Mar 5, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 5, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> How the the hell did a frog get into your tank?! O_O



Some people like to keep terrestrial geckoes in lidless enclosures. Once upon a time I gave it a go, but it just never quite left me feeling comfortable (though in Melbourne that's mostly due to concerns about the lizard and food getting out rather than predators getting in, which is likely in Brisbane).

What type of gecko was it? Those frogs could make a quick meal of a lot of small lizards  (not a happy thought for you right now though  )


----------



## JasonL (Mar 6, 2010)

Thickies Sdaji. Where are the pics, I love big fat GTFs as they eat anything but I guess you know that now... I know a bloke who's mac got out and ate a rather rare gravid lizard he was keeping at the time, I know another bloke who's very large monitor jumped the fence and ate another medium monitor that was also gravid.... yep, there the stories that don't come up on forums to often, but they happen from time to time.... Consider it as a little more experience.


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 6, 2010)

yes i didn't fore see that one coming. they were in an old bay front fish tank with about a square meter floor space. And typical it was the female, Sorry no i didn't take photo's of the demise of my female thick tail sorry to disapoint the sadist's out there i was to busy looking for my nail gun rather than camera! Jokes i couldn't kill a frog even after it ate my gecko, after all thats the food chain right?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 6, 2010)

Gibblore said:


> yes i didn't fore see that one coming. they were in an old bay front fish tank with about a square meter floor space. And typical it was the female, Sorry no i didn't take photo's of the demise of my female thick tail sorry to disapoint the sadist's out there i was to busy looking for my nail gun rather than camera! Jokes i couldn't kill a frog even after it ate my gecko, after all thats the food chain right?


 
YEP I know ya pain ...I have lost both my pet birds to wild carpets ...nothing more bitter sweet then finding a beautiful carpet snake with a gutfull of your bird


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 6, 2010)

kupper said:


> pics or it didnt happen


 
Oh Kupper, you and your "pics or it didn't happen" line of thought lol


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 6, 2010)

lol "pics or it didnt happen" does that mean you have pics of everyone youve ever shared a bed with, you sly dog lol


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 6, 2010)

Telling me i dont think this guy brushes his teeth without taking a picture to prove it


----------



## Klaery (Mar 6, 2010)

Shame about the gecko. I do love gtfs though. Imagine how much angrier you would have been if you had come in to find old rattus rattus munching away!


----------



## cris (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear you learnt the hard way. I once had a butcher bird sitting on top of one of my lidless enclosures, luckily the lizards were smart enough to hide. Lids are a good safety back up even if they arnt needed for preventing escape.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 6, 2010)

thefewwhosurvive84 said:


> does that mean you have pics of everyone youve ever shared a bed with?



Make a new thread with pics of all the people you slept with... otherwise it didn't happen and your still a virgin hahaha


----------



## unique (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that.
a cat had previously got to a few of my geckos ,
that was a long time ago,i always keep lids on the geckos now.


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheers guys i have learn't a harsh lesson indeed i have spent the day changeing enlcousers and re-thinking my set up. NOW FROG PROFF!!!! Still carn't help but feel a tad ripped.


----------

